# Kuota, HOLY SMOKES!



## jimmyhat1978 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Just finished riding my new Kutoa Kebel after it was built at the LBS from scratch and may I say that that thing is rediculus! The BB is stiff the frame is semi-Areo and it provides a decent amount of comfort....Oh and by the way it is silly light! I thought that I would be at around 17lbs after the build but this thing with pedals and cages is right under 16 without a bunch of trick stuff. Record group, Eurus wheels, profile design carbon cages, Arione saddle, and look keo carbon pedals, AL stem and AL bars. Pics will be up shortly. If anyone is considering one of these frames DO it. Punch the pedals and it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree, I put 200 km on mine so far and it's so great! It replace my ALU TREK 1500 and it's like day and night in term of stifness, confort and handling.
I notice a big difference in climbing and the paint theme is so simple (raw carbon) but with a lot of interresting details.
Really happy with my new purchase!


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

+1 - Kebel is a great bike! Have had mine built up for a week. Fast, smooth, extremely comfortable, quality of the frame is outstanding.

View attachment 89031


----------

